# VersaStudio BT-12



## dossman (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone actually seen Roland's new dtg printer in action?


----------



## cmgraffix (Jan 20, 2019)

*Re: VersaStudio BN-20 & New User*

Not seen it in action yet.


----------

